# Lost Shotgun Lets Help



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just saw this on KSL

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... d=&search=


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I just passed this on, hope it turns up.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Another FYI... I saw this on KSL*

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =1&search=


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Another FYI... I saw this on KSL*

That sucks! I would hope the person that found it would turn it in at the headquarters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Another FYI... I saw this on KSL*

This one has already been listed, so I will combine the two threads.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Farmington bay has eaten alot of expensive equipment lately. I lost my GPS, someone lost a pair of high end Swarvoski binos and now this. Not good, I hope the gun gets returned.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey, huge, al, or wyo. you should make this post sticky -/MH12


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What does it mean to make a post sticky?????


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> What does it mean to make a post sticky?????


OK, Mr. Z, I made this thread a "Sticky". It will stay on top of the list of threads for a certain length of time or the Admimistration removes it's stickeyness  . "Sticky" threads have a quakie leaf designator off to the left side.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> > What does it mean to make a post sticky?????
> ...


I thought it meant you let the grandkids play with it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mods, You should delete this. The link doesn't show up, maybe they found the gun.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We do not delete threads. I bet because KSL stopped the gun sales through them that it went away.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> We do not delete threads. I bet because KSL stopped the gun sales through them that it went away.


I forgot about that. Thanks....


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe you could un-sticky it so it slowly disappears. It's not doing much good anymore...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Maybe you could un-sticky it so it slowly disappears. It's not doing much good anymore...


Good idea, done!


----------

